# Hamilton county Anglers club



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Is anyone a member of this club in eastgate ohio I went by it the other day and was wondering do you have to pay to be a member to fish the lake and also is it good fishing? thanks Mooreman


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

i stopped by and spoke with the owner a few weeks ago and asked the same questions. $160 a year to fish and that gives you unlimited access 24/7. it seemed like from my conversation that it is a good cat lake. i asked about bass/ crappie and was told there is a few and every now and then someone catches one.


----------



## casjr (Jun 4, 2007)

I used to be a memeber years ago. 
It was pretty political back then, not sure if it still is or not but there were a select few guys that pretty much ran the show and they let you know it was there way or you didn't stay a member.
You had to put in a certain number of hours a month in free labor taking out trash cans around the lake, kepping the clubhouse clean, etc, etc....
They used to stock it with trout, I assume they still do? Some big cats in there too. Never did very good on the bass.
It's a nice lake and a good place to take the family and let the kids have a good chance to hook something without having to fight over a spot.
But in my opinion the politics wasnt worth the membersip price and the time I had to put in while some other people just stood around and gave orders.


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it all catch and release?


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm currently a member and couldn't be happier. For the amount of money you pay every six months in fees, you have 24/7 access, 365 days to a stocked lake that has some monsters. Most private, gated clubs charge 4 times the amount this club does. Politics enter wherever two or more are gathered, but my experience with all I've encountered has been great. 
Members are encouraged, if theyre able bodied, to help with upkeep by putting in several hours every six months. That includes trash pick-up, cutting wood, repairing docks, helping build shelters, etc. 
Visit the website HamiltonCountyAnglers.com and check out the gallery.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

You are able to keep two fish a day (Channel Cats, Trout) 
Flatheads, Blues, Stripped Bass no matter what size are all catch & release.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Are there boats aloud on this lake? And do they have a nice launch ramp if so?


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

No boats allowed on water.

Check out the website @ http://www.hamiltoncountyanglers.com


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Iv'e been a member of HCA for over twenty years now. It is a great place. Not many places were you can come and go at all hours of the day or night. Lock the gate behind you and you are somewhat sealed off from the world 4 a few hours.....

You will owe 4 hours work time within the first 6 months that you belong.

After that you will owe the club 8 hours per calender year. If you are unable to get your work time in, you may pay a donation to the club of $75 for the work time. Not a bad deal. The fishing is great, the Bass do bite well if you know what to do, and I see a few slab Crappies come out each year. The Catfish are huge. Ive caught and released as many as 12 in one nights fishing. My largest Blue was 39 pounds and my wife caught a 44 pound Shovelhead a few years back.

Every Winter we put in a load or two of Rainbows and those provide some fun till spring. We ice fish for Gills and Trout when able to do so safely.

Politics? In my opinion you will only experience politics if you break the few simple rules that we have at HCA. The rules are very simple and sound, meant to protect the lake and all the members on any given day.

If you live on the east side of Cincy, check it out............It's a neat place for not alot of money.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

this place sounds similiar to the place i belong to, greene county fish and game, it has politics as well but most dont see it or here about it, and everyone is right it comes with the territory, it is nice having a place that is safe and friendly to take your family and not worry about something happening or someone trying to do something, most of these private clubs have monster cats, def looks like a nice place and for the price cant beat it, i think the GCF&G membership is up to 200 for a year...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

The dues are quite reasonable at $140 annually plus 8 hours of your time dedicated to grounds work. They had a work day this past Saturday and the work consisted of splitting firewood with our logsplitter, roofing an outbuilding and cleaning the clubhouse. I saw a few fish caught.

A few weeks ago a member caught a 38 pound Israeli Carp in the deep end !!!:B


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

These two Blues were caught yesterday right after 12:00pm(noon) by member Bill C. within minutes of one another using skipjack herring on a float rig. :B


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

Some of the delivered trout are reported to be as large as 4lbs.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Great night Troutin' this eve. Neat seeing the girls wind in the rainbows !!!!! :B


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Bite was great again right at dark !!!


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

Applications for 2011 membership are being accepted.

http://www.hamiltoncountyanglers.com/potential-members.html


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

If there's an opening in the ice, you'll find a line in the water. Trout are still biting! :B


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Great pics !


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Slightly off topic but figured people in this thread would know. Who owns the body of water (Jackson lake I think) behind the Starbucks and hotel along 32 by the Meijer next to the Eastgate Mall? Drove past/around and figured it may be private but couldn't tell for certain.

Thx.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

Not sure. But it seems the most inviting fishing spot is behind a fence.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

The people that live on the street that borders the west side of the lake own it. They have a homeowners association, and they will sometimes give you permission to fish if you knock on the right door on that street. I think I went down about 4 houses before I was given permission. It was for one day only.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Any luck or I should say was it worth beating down the doors?


----------



## The Solution (Nov 15, 2010)

I came across this post and went to the website to check it out. After filling out an online form I was contacted by Don Franklin and he told me a little more about the lake. He then sent me an application and a few weeks later I visited the club and interviewed with a couple members. A few days later I was voted in on Jan 10, I have been up to the club 5 times since and my wife and I attended the Bingo they had on the 15th, hell of a time, hell of a club, and I have made at least ten new freindships the first week. Very cool club.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Jason, enjoy yourself !!!!


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

Beautiful lull in the winter. The lake was surrounded by a spectacular sky.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

This shad was found at Hamilton County Anglers on 3-2-2011. Length 16", Weight 1.5lbs. :B


----------



## OHFishmanB (Oct 15, 2007)

That's about the right size shad to start using the about a month. On warm sunny days they will move into the shallow end and can catch them with the cast net. Use the 12-16'' shad alive just off the rocks on the dam. Be prepared though, you'll want to use a larger float and weight and the shad can sometimes take the float under. You'd be surprised how a 10lb flathead can eat a 16'' shad. I've had many days catching around a dozen flathead this way in just a few hours.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

reminds me of izaac walton membership is $76 a year
they do have turkey shoots open to the public in oct
lake isn't that big.. southern ohio dog and game on miamiriver rd
http://iwla.org/ 3504 Bevis Ln, Cincinnati, OH 45251 
(513) 385-8560, now the lake st SODG is bigger


----------



## Maximum Mike (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys. I was a member as a kid up until 1979. Place pretty much looks the same. place used to have huge largemouth and carp in it. But only average size (up to 20 lbs) cats. look like it has been turned into a catfish lake. i loved that place, still do. Always wanted to come by and visit when i am back up in the nati but I don;t think anyone is still around from the 70's? Maybe their kids are members now? Chris or Kelly Boone, Lambert Family?


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

We have some 40 year members, heck Ive been in twenty one years now............


----------



## Maximum Mike (Mar 14, 2011)

Perch said:


> We have some 40 year members, heck Ive been in twenty one years now............


Any names.

Also there used to be catalpa trees on the front side of the lake are they still there?


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

This week's catch, a 37 lbs. Flathead landed yesterday, April 13th, in the AM.:B

A 17 lbs. Flathead and a 4 lbs. Largemouth Bass landed on Sunday April 10th.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice Fish !! 

Yes there are BIG Catalpa trees lining the front side of the lake.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

600 lbs. of Channel Cats were delivered last Friday. The bite is on and what a blast.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

:B

This 43 lbs. Blue Cat was landed today by Bill Condo.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

One of the smaller Blues.








35 lbs. Blue

A 47 lbs. Blue was landed as well but poor picture quality.


----------



## Further (Oct 19, 2010)

1,034 lbs. of catfish were delivered Friday, June 10th. A 52lbs. and 48 lbs. were tagged and the pot is growing.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :B


----------

